# Icd10 code for superior and anterior labral tear



## cynsteve04@aol.com

HI, please help if you can I need a icd10 code for degenerative superior and anterior labral tear ,


----------



## daedolos

SLAP lesion/tear     RT S43.421_    and LT S43.432_

Peace
@_*


----------



## hblakeman

For degerative shoulder labrum tears I use M24.11_.


----------



## sxcoder1

SLAP tears are S43.43_  even if degenerative.  I use S43.49_ for anterior or posterior labral tears.


----------



## daedolos

Thanks for the input.  I did not realize there were M codes available.

Peace
@_*


----------



## sequester25@gmail.com

I wouldn't use the SLAP lesion code (S43.43__) unless the physician specifically states that lesion.

I also use M24.11_ for degenerative labral tears or fraying type tears of the labrum

if not specified as degenerative or a SLAP i would use S43.49__ for labral tears


----------

